# Haruni shawl ... rileyjo ... HELP!



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I am at the end of Chart A ... somehow I have 6 more stitches in my row than what the pattern calls for ??? figure they might be first & last 3.

The pattern has worked up nice & even up to here.

Go to start Chart B and I have 6 extra stitches at the middle stitch. Hmmph.

Start counting from the other end and think I figured out that the 'middle' stitch has moved ... ???

Did you have problems with this??

I've counted and recounted and placed markers and ripped out rows, counted & placed more markers.

Now I've just set it aside and see if ignoring it will help.

Now I have 2 shawls that I've set aside ... I have more converting the chart to written instructions for the Cloris Shawl.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Are you following the chart, or the written directions?
The reason I ask is the chart doesn't show the first and last three stitches. I have no idea why she wrote it that way. But maybe that is the source of confusion??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Written directions. 

The chart A pattern come out all right ... no extra stitches, et al. But unless I move the 'center stitch', chart B doesn't work ....

unless the 'center' stitch is suppose to move??

I'm going to give my hands a rest and do some reading & spinning for a few nights until I get the yarns in from Kelsie for the KAL


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi sorry to be late getting back to you. I was nowhere near a computer yesterday...but I was all dressed up and wearing my Haruni :angel:

I found this pattern to be intense. I ended with extra stitches and with out enough stitches at times. My Haruni is deeply flawed but still beautiful to me. 
I had stitch markers on either side of the centre stitch. Do you have a long straight column down the spine? I cant imagine that you wouldnt. I did an extra set of 16 row repeats because I wanted a longer shawl.

I dont think the pattern is flawed but I think my knitting was sloppy at times. 
I just figured out in my head how I think I should look and either created or combined stitches when it was needed. It is lacy enough that you can get away with tweaking.
Thats probably why I like lace so much. All those holes fuddles the eye.
I first tried knitting this pattern with a solid background and a lace border and I just couldnt get it right. I ended up frogging the whole mess.
There are some support groups on Rav for the Haruni. I needed one to figure out the bind off.


Just take charge and make it work. I found the Frozen Leaves shawl to be so much easier.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Just looking back on my notes and the 3 sides stitches on each end are included in Chart B. They are not counted in Chart A.
Your stitch count might not be out after all. You should be able to fudge this into behaving for you.
There are 2 Haruni Groups on Rav. I found them to be pretty helpful and the photos are always a treat.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

I looked it up. Wow, that's pretty.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

After knitting & tinking rows 1-3 two and a half times, I put it down and read a couple books.

Picked it up last night and was up until 4 this morning knitting right along with out a care in the world! I'm on row 23 so the end is in sight!

I really _need _to tackle a sweater in the round after the KAL.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Almost finished!! Just 3 more rows!!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, just Wow,

Thats beautiful Cyndi!!!


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Beautiful! 
It's a lot of knitting but so worth it. I'm glad that you picked it up again and showed it who was boss.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi that is lovely! Good work. I know I will never in a million years be knitting something like that. I would have to have total silence and zero distractions for the duration and I don't ever see my life being that peaceful no matter how much I wish it were so.

Is this a gift or for you?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It is for me ... right now any way!

Paul is picking up some dowel rods for me so I can block it easier.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Blocking


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Simply breathtaking work! I love how lacey and feminine your shawl is...more like a fancy coverlet to adorn a very special dress.... It will look just stunning on you!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Looks great Cyndi!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, knitting a lace shawl is the one thing I haven't done yet. But I will someday when I work up the nerve. Congratulations!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks muchly, ladies!

My goal this year is to knit a sweater for myself. I've knit children's sweaters but I want one for ME!

Also, this year I *will *STEEK!

Don't tell FR, but his sweater is destined to be steeked ....

(FR, if it works well, I'll show you how.)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is gorgeous! You did an awesome job on it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi how will you steek a sweater that is already knit?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

That's what steeking is all about, Marchie. Taking a knitted item and cutting into it.

Euni Jang did a terrific spot on Knitting Daily that showed a few steeking techniques (show #912)

Going to take that beautiful pull over sweater and turn it into a cardigan/coat to make it more graceful for this fluffy old lady to get on & off in public


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I guess Im a traditionalist using words. I'm thinking in the traditional, Fair Isle, sense of the word where you actually knit a steek ( or that's how I learned it) then you cut into the steek.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ahhh, I learned something new.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Cyndi that is BEAUTIFUL!!!!

I love the pattern! I have a friend who loves tulips, and the pattern around the edges look like tulips! This will have to be on my summer list...

Great job!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyndi, it looks amazing! Fantastic job beating the pattern. :clap:


----------

